# For sale Gen 1 Carolina Cast Pro 13-feet surf rod (spinning) with Daiwa Emcast Plus 4500



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a Carolina Cast Pro 13-feet (3-6) surf rod factory tied with spinning guides. I am certain it is a Gen 1 not the Gen 2 currently advertised. I purchase this rod new several years ago and due to a little back trouble it has become to much for me to use on a regular basis. The rod is not pristine.

Minor issues include missing part of the model decal but CCP remains and










































I know for sure 3-6 is what I bought. There is some wear on the lower part of the handle where it contacts the surf spike. There is an area of abrasion to the blank from the parts rubbing together during transport. There is some light scratching on the blank,

The guides are spinning guides.

I am throwing in a used Daiwa Emcast Plus 4500 to get you started. The reel handle is a little loose where it folds and is a little noisy but still serviceable.

For local pick up in Palm Bay Florida. We can meet at the beach for you to check it out.


Price: $100.
[email protected]

Text OK to:










































six one eight 751 8 0 3 1


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Are you willing to sell rod separately? Willing to ship rod? If so, can you take a better photo of the scratched up section of blank and verify if that it on the butt section or not. Thanks!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I will offer $110 shipped paypal for rod without reel


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

fish bucket said:


> I will offer $110 shipped paypal for rod without reel


Sorry but I just dont want to go to the trouble to ship it. I dont have any long tubes around and am afraid it might arrived damaged. Wish you were closer.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Wish i was too


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

csurp said:


> Sorry but I just dont want to go to the trouble to ship it. I dont have any long tubes around and am afraid it might arrived damaged. Wish you were closer.


Hey guys I just decided to just go ahead and keep it. I'm trying to figure out how to delete this post


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Can't delete post. Just say "Close Post"


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

csurp said:


> Sorry but I just dont want to go to the trouble to ship it. I dont have any long tubes around and am afraid it might arrived damaged. Wish you were closer.
> [/QUOT CLOSE POST
> 
> 
> ...


----------

